# MX Leader on the Serotta forum



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

MX Leader

Size 59

advertised for sale.

http://serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29361


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> MX Leader
> 
> Size 59
> 
> ...



Sold! I just purchased, can't wait, my size and geo's. Ride report to come after build.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the RBR nut-house and congrats.

That sure didn't take long!!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

It's been up for a few days, right paint, wrong size 

Hey congrats Bash!

B21


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just warms my heart*

when one of the crew gets one


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Hey, welcome to the RBR nut-house and congrats.
> 
> That sure didn't take long!!



Thanks everyone! Well, I have been with the Serotta forum since the beginning, and had to pick this up. The size and geo's will fit me, and at 6'1" and 220 probably will not be overkill, eventhough I'am 55, not as fast and strong, but steady. This will be a great add on to my Pegoretti. Should show up saturday, I will build up, ride for a week or so, than provide ride report. Being I'am semi-retired from having a auto repair shop, a bike shop, and having tested/owned many highend (steel & Ti) bikes, should beable to give a thorough/fair report.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hey 55*



Bash said:


> Thanks everyone! Well, I have been with the Serotta forum since the beginning, and had to pick this up. The size and geo's will fit me, and at 6'1" and 220 probably will not be overkill, eventhough I'am 55, not as fast and strong, but steady. This will be a great add on to my Pegoretti. Should show up saturday, I will build up, ride for a week or so, than provide ride report. Being I'am semi-retired from having a auto repair shop, a bike shop, and having tested/owned many highend (steel & Ti) bikes, should beable to give a thorough/fair report.


is the perfect riding age!! (4 months to go for me)

b21


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> is the perfect riding age!! (4 months to go for me)
> 
> b21


10 months for me .. just wish I was semi-retired, currently snowed under by huge projects getting in the way of serious riding.

Looking forward to ride reports, especially in comparison with your Pegoretti. Sad to hear about Dario, hope he's OK. I had my eye on one of his for me .. er .. 60th!

B


----------

